# Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren



## Chris_360 (25. November 2008)

hey..

wie bewahrt ihr eure Vorfacher auf?

es geht mir hauptsächlich um Stahlvorfacher von ca 30-50 cm oder auch die selbt gebundenen Karpfenhaken usw..

möchte die Stahlvorfächer nur sehr ungern irgendwie knicken usw..

was gibts da für Möglichkeiten?
gibt ja glaub ich so Vorfachtauschen..
aber sollte schön handlich sein und auch nicht zu teuer..vllt gibts ja auch was zum selberbasten?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

Also meine "normalen", monofilen Vorfächer wickele ich immer auf ein Stück Karton mit 2 Kerben drinne auf.
Stahlvorfächer habe ich noch keine. Da kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, wie man die am Besten aufbewahrt.|kopfkrat

Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man die einfach in ein Tuch ö.Ä. einwickeln könnte und im Angelkoffer aufbewahren. Aber wie gesagt, ich könnte mir es nur vorstellen. Gemacht habe ich es noch nie.#c


----------



## Chris_360 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

für normale Vorfächer findet sich schnell was das stimmt..

aber für die stahlvorfächer brauch ich was, das klein is, da ich zum Spinnfischen nicht viel rumschleppen will und gleichzeitig die Vorfächer nicht geknickt werden..


----------



## Micha:R (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

nimm doch einfach eine  polisterol platte ( 70 cm lang  und breit von mir aus  50 cm ) .....   drilling ab ins polisterol    und das andere ende auch  ab ins polisterol per reiszwecke befestigen


----------



## Micha:R (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

achso  du willst des mit dir rumschleppen   ok dann    kannste mein beitrag überlesen    soory  hab des wohl falsch verstanden


----------



## Chris_360 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*



dj_schränzchn schrieb:


> nimm doch einfach eine  polisterol platte ( 70 cm lang  und breit von mir aus  50 cm ) .....   drilling ab ins polisterol    und das andere ende auch  ab ins polisterol per reiszwecke befestigen



ja für stahlvorfächer mit drilling für die köfimontage is sowas recht..

aber wenn ich nur spinnfischen gehe und ein paar ersatz-stahlvorfächer mitnehme kann ich keine solche platte mitschleppen ,-)


----------



## Greatfishhunter (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

Also ich habe in meiner Angelzeitung was gelesen was für dich interessant sein könnte. Man kauft sich ein Kabelrohr (wird beim Hausbau werwendet, sind meist rechteckige Rohre wo die Oberseite verschiebbar ist) wenn du es nicht findest bei dem Personal im Baumarkt fragen. Dann schneidest du dir die länge zu die du für deine Stahrvorfächer benötigst und Klebst links und rechts die letzten 5 cm des Rohres mit einer Heißklebepistole zu. dann kannst du das verschiebbare Teil auf und zu machen um deine vorfächer dort rein zu machen. Hab ich selber ist sehr gut und billig etwa 1-2€. das rohr heißt genau Kabelkanal.


----------



## Chris_360 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*



Greatfishhunter schrieb:


> Also ich habe in meiner Angelzeitung was gelesen was für dich interessant sein könnte. Man kauft sich ein Kabelrohr (wird beim Hausbau werwendet, sind meist rechteckige Rohre wo die Oberseite verschiebbar ist) wenn du es nicht findest bei dem Personal im Baumarkt fragen. Dann schneidest du dir die länge zu die du für deine Stahrvorfächer benötigst und Klebst links und rechts die letzten 5 cm des Rohres mit einer Heißklebepistole zu. dann kannst du das verschiebbare Teil auf und zu machen um deine vorfächer dort rein zu machen. Hab ich selber ist sehr gut und billig etwa 1-2€. das rohr heißt genau Kabelkanal.




ah das hört sich doch super an..
würdest du mir auch ein Foto davon zeigen? das ichs mir ein wenig besser vorstellen kann?

wär super ,-)


----------



## crazyFish (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

Ich habe mir ma ne Menge von den kleinen Plastiktüten mit Zipverschluss besorgt. Ein Stück Papier als Trennung dazwischen, dann kommen pro Päckchen zwei Vorfächer rein. Zuhause liegen die dann in einer Sortierbox je nach Durchmesser, Länge, Rigart etc.
Mit den Tütchen kann man auch seine restlichen Kleinkram wunderbar ordnen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

Nimm einfach ne leere Schnurspule. Darauf bindest Du ein Stück Angelschnur und lässt ein Ende ca. 10 cm überstehen. An dieses Ende knotest Du einen Wirbel und hängst das erste Stahlvorfach ein, wickelst es auf, wieder einen Wirbel eingeschlauft, neues Stahlvorfach dran..... und so weiter. an Das letzte schlaufst Du einen Einmachgummie o.ä. mit dem Du das lose Ende auf der Spule fixierst.


----------



## lsski (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

Hallo #h Gemeinde

Stahlvorfächer bewahre ich immer auf großen Heizungsrohr- Isolierrollen auf, und zwar die mit dem Schlitz.
Bei Stahl wird das vorfach nicht Platzsparent eng auf die Rolle gewickelt sondern längst so das es nur eine Windung ergibt.
Wenn es draußen nicht so kalt währe würde ich euch an Photo machen. |supergri

LG Jeff


----------



## angelndes_sofa (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

ihr macht euch ja nen aufwand :q für monfile vorfächer mit einzelhaken nehme ich einfach leere haken-packungen (die ihr wohl weg schmeißt  ) und für raubfischvorfächer (stahl oder kevlar und & co) mit drilling nehme ich wie schon oben einmal genannt plastik-tütchen mit clip-verschluss.man rollt das vorach einfach zu einem röllchen, so wie man es von den normalen hakenvorfächern kennt und packt es darein #h fertig und deinem stahlvorfach schadet es in keiner weise, wenn du es zusammen rollst wie einen normalen vorfachhaken.mache das schon so seit ich angeln tun tu


----------



## Khaane (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

Dafür gibt es extra Stryropor oder Korkmatten.

Die Luxusversion ist eine Vorfachtasche. Passen ca. 30 Vorfächer rein


----------



## bolli (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

Wieso "Luxusversion" ?

Für diese Taschen habe ich vor ein paar Jahren 1-2 Euro bezahlt. Die Plastikbeutel sind mittlerweile zwar teilweise
etwas zerfleddert, tun aber immer noch ihren Dienst. 

Einfach die Vorfächer um 2 oder 3 Finger (je nach Dicke :q )wickeln, ein Ende zweimal umschlagen und fertig. 

So etwas gibt es von fast jeder Marke.

Klein - platzsparend - sauber - knickfrei


----------



## Chris_360 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*



bolli schrieb:


> Wieso "Luxusversion" ?
> 
> Für diese Taschen habe ich vor ein paar Jahren 1-2 Euro bezahlt.



Sowas hab ich mir vorgestellt, sind klein handlich und die Vorfächer können gut verstaut werden!

nun musst mir nur noch verraten wo so eins für 1-2 € bekommen hast ,-)
hab bei Ebay nicht ma eins für unter 10 € gesehen


----------



## bolli (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

Ich habe die damals in einem Moritz-Shop, entweder in 
Düsseldorf oder Wesel gekauft. 
Soweit ich weiß haben die aber keinen Online-Verkauf...;+


----------



## Greatfishhunter (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

ich hab leider kein foto davon


----------



## Thuny (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

Kauf dir ne Box für Kaffeepads, dazu eine Stange Isolierschaum für Kupferrohr. Die Isolierung schneidest entsprechend der Boxlänge zu. Längs nur stecknadeln reinstecken. Um die Nadelköpfe die Schlaufen der Vorfächer legen und das Vorfach um die Schaumrolle wickeln. den Hacken steckst dann einfach in den Schaum. Hab ich aus der Esoxzeitschrift und bin begeistert.


----------



## crazyFish (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

Also so ne Box beim Spinnfischen mitzuschleppen wäre mir viel zu sperrig, wenn man Ansitz okay. Aber wenn ich zu Fuß unterwegs bin muss alles in der Weste Platz finden.


----------



## Thuny (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

Da haste wahr. Die Box eignet sich eher zu Ansitz.


----------



## Chris_360 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

hab mir nun diese hier geholt

http://cgi.ebay.de/Vorfachtasche-Me...30757QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

sind jetz zwar mit versand ca 5€ aber hab dafür ne kleine handliche Tasche für meine Vorfächer, und die Passt auch gut in die Jackentasche ,-)


----------



## sc00b (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p1736_Vorfachtasche.html


1,19€

versand: 5€

aber auch mind. bestellwert 30€...

naja wenn man sammelt passt das ja ^^


----------



## Edmund (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

Also, ich wickle meine Vorfächer auf Isilierschläuche für Warm oder Kaltwasser auf. Den Haken einstechen und aufwickeln.Das Ende fixiere ich mit einer Nadel bzw.mit einem Ziernagel. Der Schlauch ist aus Schaumstoffund den kriege ich in jeden Baumarkt für einpaar Pfennige.


----------



## Terraxx (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie Vorfächer aufbewahren*

Hm ja so ein Kabelkanal werd ich auch mal ausprobieren...
Aber für meine einzelnen Vorfächer fürs Friedfischen etc. und auch Kleinteile nehme ich etwas sehr praktisches für max. 1€...
Wenn man doof ist kauft man es für 5€, wenn man nur mal ein bisschen rumfragt kriegt man es, zumindest in Berlin für max. 1€...
was könnte es denn sein?

Überlegt mal 

Ich sage es euch, ich nehme für sowas eine CD-Tasche, hat sich sehr bewährt und ist sehr günstig 

MfG,
Yannick


----------

